# "Loading gentoo..." --> kein bild ???

## Deever

Hey Amigos, wie geht's?

So da hab ich mir nun auch mal (als fortgeschrittener susianer) das "stage3-i686-1.2.tbz2" feil runtergeladen, den

kernel kompiliert, die fstab angepasst, etc... Aber wenn ich den kernel dann boote, wird gleich nach "Uncompressing linux.....loading gentoo..."

der bildschirm schwarz!!!  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ich hab den freimbaffer support mal aktiviert, mal nicht, aber das hat nets gebracht!!  :Sad: 

Kennt jemand das problem?

dev

HW:

Grafikkarte  : Nvidia Riva TNT2 Pro

Prozessor : PIII Coppermine 933Mhz

Harddisk : Maxtor 33073U4

Monitor : DAEWOO pnp monitor

----------

## Beforegod

Probier mal ACPI auszuschalten, im Kernel sowie im Bios..

falls das auch net funzen sollte, wäre evt. ein hinweis mit welchen Optionen Du den Kernel kompiliert hast sehr interessant!

----------

## Deever

Dazu ist noch zu sagen:

Der rechner kackt nicht ab!!!

Ich kann den mit ctrlaltdel neustarten!

Meine /usr/src/linux/.config sieht so aus:

 *Quote:*   

> ...
> 
> # PCI Hotplug Support
> 
> #
> ...

 

Das BIOS muss ich zuerst zurücksetzen, das ist noch durch das herstellerpasswort geschützt...

----------

## Deever

Alsooo...ich kann im bios beim "acpi sleep mode" zwischen "p1/pos" und "p3/str" wählen. Habbich auch beides ausprobiert, aber der bildschirm wird so | so schwarz?!

----------

## slak

irgendwas stimmt im kernel nicht.. hab mal bei nem kumpel athlon statt celeron ausgewaehlt; (bin das von allen meinen pcs gewohnt  :Very Happy: ) und es is genau dasselbe passiert.. also kernel abchecken und neukompillieren

<b>-- slak</b>

----------

## gsf

Bist Du dir auch sicher , dass der Gentoo Kernel vewendet wird und

nicht der von SuSE ?

Greetz

----------

## Deever

Die Peinlichkeit hat einen Namen:

Deever

Ich hab vergessen, den eintrag für "vga=" in der lilo.conf zu ändern... :Rolling Eyes: ... :Sad:  Bitte löscht diesen thread, es soll als zeuge meiner überragenden unfähigkeit nicht überleben!!

----------

## spyro

mach dir nix draus. ich hab mich in der letzen woche wo ich gentoo benutz schon mehrfach selber geohrfeigt  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## gsf

Naja , dürftest jetzt so dasitzen wie dein Avatar ?!!  :Very Happy: 

Habe aber gehört ,dass das ewige Schlagen des Kopfes auf die Tischkante

nicht so gut für den Rücken sein soll. :S

Greetz

----------

## spyro

auf jedenfall hab ich ne große kerbe in meiner tischplatte vor meiner tastatur vom "kopf->tisch"  :Mr. Green: 

gruß

.spyro

----------

## Deever

 *Quote:*   

> Naja , dürftest jetzt so dasitzen wie dein Avatar ?!! 
> 
> "kopf->tisch"  

 

Genau!  Darum hab ich auch den avatar genommen  :Confused: ... :Wink: 

BTW: Wisst ihr grad, wie ich die aufllösung der terminals hochstelle?? 16x25 oder so nervt einen bischen!! ;(

Und wo trage ich den aufruf des 'dhcpcd eth0' ein? Das modul 3c59x wird bereits automatisch geladen (applaus!), auch hab ich in /etc/conf.d/net oder so die entsprechende variable ein kommentiert, aber der will net starten...

thx!  :Smile: 

dev

----------

## viz

Da gibt es zwei Moeglichkeiten:

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, werden unter /etc/rc.conf sowohl die Keymaps als auch die Schriftarten definiert.

Ein anderer Weg waere, hier mal zu schauen. Dort finden sich die verschiedenen Grafikmodi, die der Framebuffer akzeptiert.

Fuer meinen Rechner verwende ich vga=788 (entspricht 800x600 bei 16bit), reicht fuer die Konsole allemal.  :Smile: 

Zu deinem Netzwerk: Probiere mal "rc-update add net.eth0 default", falls noch nicht geschehen.

Gruss,

- viz

----------

## gsf

Terminal oder Konsole ?

In der Konsole gibts Du doch deine Auflösung mit dem Startparameter in Lilo

Grub an.

vga=???

Wenn Du den Parameter ganz weglässt, dann müsstest Du bei 80 x 25 liegen.

Mit vga=788 und 17" Monitor lässt es sich hier gut leben.

Oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden (wäre net das erste mal)

Gretz

----------

## viz

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Setting up network interfaces:
> 
> lo
> ...

 

Falls er wirklich "etho" laden moechte, so sei gesagt, dass es "eth0" heissen muss. *g*

----------

## Deever

Ja bin ich denn total bescheuert ?!?!?!?! Ich hab den freimbaffer support als modul kompiliert!!!  :Mad: 

Kunststück, dass das dreckding net laufen will!! *aaarrrggghhh!!!* Heute werd ich wohl im kühlschrank übernachten müssen !!! :Rolling Eyes: 

Das mit eth0 geht jetzt, das heisst der will dhcp laufen lassen, aaaber:

```

...

Loading module 3c59x

...

dhcpStart[PID]:dhcpStart ioctl irgenwas eth0: No such device 
```

Auch manuell gets net mehr!!!

Was geht ab?!

Die auflösung hab ich mal auf '788' gestellt und das ging auch! Jetzt hab ich aber wie beim susekernel '791' eingetragen, die auflösung war dann auch tatsächlich 1024x786, aber der hat dann SOFORT wieder zurückgestellt auf 800x600!! Woran knnte das liegen?!

So und vor lauter aufregung hätt ichs fast vergessen:

Vielen dank für eure hilfe!! Ihr helft einen idioten... :Sad: 

@viz: nee, war natürlich (!) nen schreibfehler von mir... :Wink: 

Und vielen dank für den link, den werd ich sicher noch gut gebrauchen können!!

----------

## Deever

 :Sad:  Naja, ich hab jetzt nochmal alle durchprobiert, manchmal komm ich sogar auf ne gute auflösung, der schaltet dann aber ca. bei 'Calculating module dependencies' wieder zurück!!!;(

Und eth0 (=3c59x) muss ich fest in den kernel einbinden, sonst hab ich net mal netzwerk. (Ich habs in /etc/modules.autoload eingetragen, aber der will trotzdem net!)

'lilo' führe ich "natürlich" immer aus, aber was heisst bei mir schon 'natürlich'?!  :Sad: 

Trotzdem danke für eure hilfe!  :Wink: 

dev

----------

## Deever

Also nach dem ratschlag eines kumpels hab ich mal 'resizecons' probiert, auch vorher 'reset', mit all möglichen

kombinationen, aber der gibt immer aus:

```
root deever # resizecons 160 50

resizecons: cannot find videomode file 160x50
```

Ich hab auch schon gegoogelt, aber ausser manpages hab ich nets gefunden!!  :Sad: 

----------

## ElCondor

zur console-auflösung:

in /etc/rc.conf setzt du zB

```
CONSOLEFONT="default8x16"
```

 - is der  defaultwert, ich hab default8x9 genommen, das ist 80x50. wenn du framebuffer und vga=788 oder ähnliches verwenden willst, dann solltest du /etc/init.d/consolefont aus deinem defaultrunlevel rausnehmen, sonst wirds immer auf den im rc.conf eingetragenen wert zurückgesetzt.

* ElCondor pasa *

ui: posting 299  :Wink: 

----------

## Deever

Tja, das hab ich jetzt probiert, consolefont aus /etc/runlevels/boot entfernt, alles nochmal probiert, aber das will net funzen!  :Rolling Eyes:  ...  :Confused:  ...  :Sad:  ...  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Deever

Wirklich keiner einen plan, woran das problem liegen könnte?! ;(

----------

